# Latest News: KIENZLE Laco Uhrenmanufactur GmbH founded>>>



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Here`s their German press release of today:

"„Gestärkt aus der Krise"

Erfolgreicher Weg aus Insolvenz Gründung der "KIENZLE Lacher Uhrenmanufaktur GmbH" Nach dem Insolvenzantrag der Pforzheimer Uhrenfabrik Erich Lacher vom 30.06.2009, ist nun die Rettung und Sanierung des Unternehmens unter Erhalt aller Arbeitsplätze und des Standorts Pforzheim gelungen. Voraus gegangen waren intensive Gespräche mit zahlreichen Interessenten über eine Kooperation und Zusammenarbeit. Unter mehreren Interessenten kristallisierte sich letztlich die KIENZLE AG als idealer Partner heraus und erhielt vom Insolvenzverwalter den Zuschlag. Lacher Geschäftsführer Horst Günther: "KIENZLE ist ein deutsches Unternehmen, das sogar auf eine längere Tradition zurückblicken kann als wir selbst." Das Unternehmen wurde 1822 von Johannes Schlenker in Schwenningen gegründet. 1883 heiratete Jakob Kienzle in die Familie Schlenker ein und wurde Teilhaber. Um 1900 begann die Produktion von Taschen- und Armbanduhren unter der alleinigen Führung von KIENZLE. 1910 wurden die ersten Autouhren hergestellt und Jaguar, Daimler, BMW, Volvo, Audi, Renault, Ford und Opel gehörten zum festen Kundenkreis. Im Jahre 1919 wurden die Uhrenfabriken Schlenker und KIENZLE in KIENZLE Uhrenfabriken KG, Schwenningen umbenannt. Drei Jahre später wurde aus der KG eine Aktiengesellschaft deren Anteile einzig von Familienangehörigen gehalten wurden. Im Laufe der folgenden Jahrzehnte entwickelte KIENZLE eigene Uhrwerke, um dann in den 50er Jahren mit der "Volksautomatik" der Armbanduhr mit Selbstaufzug den Durchbruch zu verschaffen. 1964 wurde die Tochterfirma "KIENZLE Zürich AG" gegründet, um unter dem Label "KIENZLE-Swiss" das Armbanduhren-Sortiment im Bereich der hochwertigen Uhren zu ergänzen. Weltweit vertrieben wurden auch die Wecker von KIENZLE mit eigenem Elektronikwerk 627. Über sechs Millionen Einheiten wurden in eigener Produktion hergestellt. Mitte der 70er Jahre festigte KIENZLE seinen Ruf als größter Hersteller von Armbanduhren in der Bundesrepublik. 1987 wurde der KIENZLE Fabrikneubau eingeweiht in dem eine neue Generation von Quarzwerken entstand. Mit 300 Millionen in die ganze Welt verkauften Uhren wird KIENZLE zum internationalen Markenbegriff für gute Uhren aus Deutschland. Seit 2002 hat die KIENZLE AG ihren Sitz in Hamburg und besitzt seit 2006 wieder die weltweiten Markenrechte. Durch den Zusammenschluss von Lacher und KIENZLE werden am Standort Pforzheim alle Arbeitsplätze und die Synergien einer der letzten Pforzheimer Uhrenfabriken mit einem starken Vertriebspartner voll genutzt. Insolvenzverwalter Holger Blümle von der Kanzlei Schultze und Braun:" Bereits mit der Insolvenzantragsstellung war es Ziel aller Beteiligten, das Unternehmen nach allen Kräften auch am Standort in Pforzheim durch einen geeigneten Partner zu erhalten, und damit auch die Arbeitsplätze zu erhalten. Durch eine vorbildliche Zusammenarbeit der Beteiligten, die ich nur ausdrücklich loben kann, konnte mit KIENZLE ein idealer Partner gefunden werden, mit dem das Potential des Unternehmens ausgeschöpft werden kann. Ich bin auf die Zukunft sehr gespannt." "Wesentliche Unterstützung leisteten die Rechtsanwälte Dr. Clemens Ladenburger und Dr. Gunther Staib von der Pforzheimer Kanzlei Ladenburger sowie der Unternehmensberater Wolfgang Zang", bestätigt Andreas Günther, der sich in Zukunft die Aufgaben der Geschäftsführung mit Ralf Estor von der KIENZLE AG teilen wird.
Die von der KIENZLE AG und Andreas Günther neu gegründete "KIENZLE Lacher Uhrenmanufaktur GmbH" wird auch weiterhin Qualitätsuhren unter dem Label "LACO by Lacher" hier in Pforzheim "Made in Germany" herstellen. Eine Erweiterung der Produktion ist geplant. Dadurch werden in Zukunft am Standort Pforzheim weitere Arbeits- und auch Ausbildungsplätze geschaffen. Die Geschäftsführer Estor und Günther haben sich vorgenommen, die auftretenden Synergieeffekte in vollem Umfang zu nutzen und die Deutsche Uhrenindustrie durch sinnvolle Modellpolitik im mittleren Preissegment zu vertreten. Pforzheim, 26.10.2009"










A quick translation will read like this:

STRENGTHENED out of the crisis:

After LACO had to file for insolvency on 30.06.2009 they tried hard to recover and recapitalize the company and to try to save the work places over there. Intensive negotiations with various companies have taken place. Under those inteested the KIENZLE AG turnes out to be the right partner. CEO of Lacher, Horst Günther: "Kienzle is a german enterprise and has an even longer watch making history than Laco."
The company was founded in Schwenninngen in 1822 by Johannes Schlenker. In 1883 Jakob Kienzle married into the Schlenker family and became a partner. In 1900 the production of pocket and wrist watches started solely lead by Kienzle. In 1910 the first watches for cars have been produced and Jaguar, Daimler, BMW, Volvo Audi, Renault, Ford and Opel became satisfied customers. In 1919 the company name was changed from "Schlenker & Kienzle" to "Kienzle Uhrenfabriken KG". Three years later Kienzle becam a stock company, all held by family members.
In the following decades Kienzle produced in-house movements, in 1950 the "Volksautomatik" (an affordable automatic movement) was a breakthrough. In 1964 a subsidiary company "Kienzle Zürich AG" was founded. The label "Kienzle-Swiss" was known for high-quality watches in those times. An alarmclock with the electronic movement 627 was sold all over the world. 6 million clocks left the premises. In the mid 70ties Kienzle weas the largest supplier of wirstwatches in Germany. 1987 a new building was established, the production of quartz movements began. About 300.000.000 watches have been sold by Kienzle and made Kienzle a well known brand. Since 2002 Kienzle is located in Hamburg, since 2006 Kienzle owns all trademark rights worldwide.

Due to the merge of Lacher and Kienzle all ressources and synergies in Pforzheim are now combined with a powerful distribution partner. The insolvency administrator emphasized that it had been an essential aim to save the work places in Pforzheim and to look for a fitting partner. There has been tremendous help of the solicitor's office "Dr. Clemens Ladenburger and Dr. Gunther Staib" and management consultant Wolfgang Zang". 
Mr. Andreas Günther (Laco) and Mr. Ralf Estor (Kienzle AG) will join the management.
The "Kienzle Lacher Uhrenmanufaktur GmbH" will continue to produce high-quality watches under the label "Laco by Lacher". watches "Made in Germany". There are already plans to expand, this will warrant additional work places. Both Mr. Günther and Mr. Estor plan to use the synergy effects to a full extend and to represent German Watchmaking by adding a usefull range of models in the mid-prize-segment.










All the best guys :-!


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

AWESOME AWESOME NEWS!!!!!!!

SO!


I guess we can expect some of the watches we long to have, a reality, possibly in the near future!

45mm Buhr b dial with a hacking handwinding center seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mndart (Mar 16, 2009)

Great news as my first Laco is on its way to me. Now I can look forward to more.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats Laco on finding a solution. We're happy for you and look forward to many great watches in the future.


----------



## wtrenkle (Sep 14, 2009)

The "Impressum" on the WEB site is:

KIENZLE Uhrenmanufaktur GmbH
Rastatter Straße 8
75179 Pforzheim

- not "KIENZLE Laco" - unfortunately :-(


----------



## wired (May 7, 2008)

Fantastic news. Upwards and onwards! :-!


----------



## hwilsdorf (Jan 18, 2008)

Fantastic outcome! :-!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

This is quite a surprising and welcome outcome. When two fabled manufacturers with such a deep history of producing iconic designs come together, it can only be a win-win scenario for the watch collector. It is with great anticipation that I'll wait for what these great minds come up with. Congratulations to both parties.

I guess this means I'll have to keep my Laco and Kienzle watches together from now on. :-!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe they can make a watchsized repro of that 8 day clock in your pic, Uwe?
That would be a fitting start!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Kienzle already tried and - sorry to say - failed completely


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I saw that watch when I browsed the Kienzle site. I never realised it was an attempt to do the (deck?) watch.
Wow. They need help, that is for sure.


----------



## wtrenkle (Sep 14, 2009)

Win - Win?

Kienzle can take advantage of Laco's manufacturing facilities and deeper expertise in producing high quality products - Kienzle's win.

My concern has been that a kind of "hyper-commoditization" for Laco's LOB might be incurred now, which can affect quality and exclusiveness throughout the "Laco by Lacher" top products. 
For this case the name "Kienzle Manufaktur" can be misleading - eventually.

A better alternative could be that Kienzle's portfolio is either the commodity line of business (as before), and Laco's assortment of high quality watches will basically exist separately as "Laco by Lacher" brand (like "Stowa" and "Jörg Schauer collection"), or Kienzle is going to work on a new high-quality product line, which is basically manufactured by Laco at their higher standard levels, but "Kienzle" branded.

Original "Laco by Lacher" branded and developed products would exist independently from Kienzle's ones - could be Laco's win as a diversification scenario for a better utilization of the manufacturing facility.

We'll see, what will happen. I wouldn't be voting for the 1st option, btw.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

I already visit the Laco factory twice, but never asked... what is going on with this merge? I find no info on either web sites, and the only link in Internet is from 2009. The Impressum of Laco shows Kienzle no more:
https://shop.laco.de/de/Impressum.html


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

3 years have gone since this post has been started. 
Kienzle filed for insolvency already in 2010. Has been reported all over WUS and - since Laco became involved in the trouble - on our Laco Forum. Insolvency administrator: Michael W. Scholz, Hamburg. Do a search.


----------

